# New Space Marine Chapter, Raven Warriors



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

This is definitely a WiP. the dreadnought is actually a mini from a different game. All models depicted are incomplete. Let me know what you think so far. Wish I had a better camera.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

More has been done on the dreadnought. that is a veteran sarge with the tac squad which also contains a plasma gun and a missle launcher.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Love the banner bearer, and great painting too!

M


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Considering my brushes are all frayed, my x-acto has a broke tip, my snippers are blunt, and my needle nose are rusty, I don't think I am off to a bad start. With failing eyes and shaky hands, here is more of what I have so far. A jump assault squad led by a veteran, a chaplain, my ground bound assault veteran, and more of the warjack/dreadie. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/untitled.jpg


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/untitled1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/untitled5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/untitled6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/untitled2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/untitled3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/untitled4.jpg


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice work so far. I really like the dread, what game is it from? 

Also what's the fluff behind the chapter? I'd be interested to hear about them.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Raven Warriors are 2nd founding chapter of the Raven Guard. Under investigation from inquisition as possible renegades, though their loyalty is actually quite fierce. Second only to the Dark Angels in secrecy and to the Alpha Legion in subterfuge little is actually known about the chapter. Which means I have not written a lot of fluff so far. The dread is actually the 'Old Rowdy' Warjack from the Warmachine game put out by privateer press. The Raven Warriors no longer have a home base/planet except for their massive floating monastery ‘The Harbinger’. Their reproduction capabilities are almost no existent so there are a lot of older and sometimes unrecognizably marks of power armor in the chapter. Chapter strength is currently about half of full. Currently are at odds with the Ultramarines due to an unfortunate incident involving the Ultramarines torpedoing a spacehulk that was being cleansed by the terminators of the 1st company of the Raven Warriors. The Dreadnought in the picture has a history as it contains the remains of the chapters first chapter master. Named Frater Corvus, or loosely “brother raven” or “Raven Brother” this is the title the chapter master dons when they take over the position of master. If agreed upon by the players, it would be deployed with extra armor, the twin linked heavy bolters and dual assaultcannons as pictured. Otherwise is standard config of storm bolter, powerfist and assault cannon. Chapter has been suspect as they have been seen fighting in concert with the Eldar and other xenos species from time to time. Due to shortage of supplies, they are also scavengers, scouring previous battlefields of not only their chapter, but any IG or SM conflicts currently near by. Suspected of carrying out several raids on transports from marines carrying sm and ig gear as well. These reports have not been confirmed, though. and that is all I have so far. I like the warmachine minis alot. going to use a few as honor guard for the chapter master when he is completed.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Also deploy mainly scouts and assault squads. very few actical and termies. No vehicles are used as they have the flesh before steel weakness. only two known dreads in the entire chapter, even at full strength.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome start, I like the fluff it reminds me of the troubles that were surrounding the Soul Drinkers before they turned to semi chaos. Thought that dread might have been war machines, definitely like it. I might have to pick up one myself.

Again, great start man


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a choice of three different jump packs to use. what do you think? Standard plastic sprue jumpacks, or the jump packs from this thread http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=43577

awesome army there, btw, or these I spotted online yesterday
View attachment 4313


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Good models and fluff so far, and that jump pack you have the picture of looks to small for a space marine!


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

The standardbearer is basically done. Almost.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01255.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01257.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01258.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01259.jpg

Here is a grey knight I am using as a flame thrower toting marine
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01242.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01243.jpg

My fisrt scout is almost done as well.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01243.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01249.jpg

I have not been able to get ahold of the centurion warjack like I wanted, but I do have this little gem. Any ideas on how to equip it out? suggestions are always welcome.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01254.jpg


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

*rouch 'scetch. termies and commander*

Here is a rough scetch/sculpt of a five man termie squad. no arms or weapons yet. Also included is Brother Captain Karas, Captain of the Raven Warriors 1st Company. The larger mini is one I am fiddling with for use as the Chapter Master and or chapter hero. Considering using the wings on his back. The large plastic mini is next to the normal tac marine for scale. Toying with the idea of using these as some sort of terminator clad honor guard myabe. The steam knight had a different head to begin with.


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01335.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01336.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01334.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01340.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/BunnyDaddy/?action=view&current=DSC01338.jpg


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

You can add image tags to the links to make them visible on the site. Also, one of the scout pics isn't actually a scout, it's the GK from before. Other than that, it's looking good so far. I quite like the master/hero so far and look forward to seeing him painted.

Khrangar


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

that's the other side of the scout. I need to get more DA ravenwing hooded heads...


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Brother Wulox said:


> Good models and fluff so far, and that jump pack you have the picture of looks to small for a space marine!



I got a few, just to see them. And yes, they are WAY too small for a marine.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i do black templars, as i think i told you the other day in chat, but anyway i found that the black armor comes out so much better even with a simple layer of like brown or gray paint on the bases. just because a black armored guy on a black base and standing over them while playing means you cant really make out the entire lower half of their bodies.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i do like the warmachine model turned 40k by the way.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Couple of pics of my work space. The wife is NOT pleased.


















Sneak peek at my assault terminators










Relic Hunters. A little more about them in the fluff.










Captain Karas' Thundermaw hammer rough scetch









Old marine gunner working on maybe using as a tech marine. made a custom pack for him and used a mix of red and gold for the armor color. not really happy with this one at the moment.

















And starting another scout squad with sniper rifles. Notice the orc skull on the end of the squad leaders rifle, marking him as a possible initiate into the Relic Hunters.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

And it seems I am out of space marine legs and backbacks. oops. Guess that givs me time to actually paint some stuff whilst I work on procuring more. Also got a hold of several LARGE sheets of polystyrene. Thinking of maybe cutting ou the basic shape of a rhino or two and seeing how that may work. If anyone has any links to a really good beginers tutorial for using greenstuff, please post it for me or point me in the right direction at the forums here. Thanks!


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Got in more legs, backpacks, torsos, arms and bolters. also got in some termie bits. experiminting with using warmachine warjack heads as heads for a squad of termies. will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Just in case anyone is still interested here is a little bit more I have done with the Corvus Militas! 

Old school dreadie with twin linked lascannons.








Some picks of an assault squad. details are not ironed out on a lot of my minis yet, so the paint job may not be the best.

























Terminators with Warmachine Warjack heads. My little experiment.
















Chapter Master/Hero with terminator honor guard. Also an experiment
















Beginings of another Tactical Squad








Librarian, and the basically complete standard bearer
























Also found some Space Crusade minis. Gonna use them for filler. Got some Space Marines and Termies(Termies not pictured)


----------



## gazza001 (Oct 3, 2008)

love the assault squad, keep up the good work:victory:


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Running out of bits, so it's time to put some stuff together and try to paint something, I suppose.
home made techmarine in the works.









A few bases I am going to use for some termies when they are completed.
























and a few terminators
































custom chaplain. looking for a skull helmet, but I like the steam knight one for now as well.








and his backpack 








and an assault squad thrown together from leftovers


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I like that you're experimenting with new ideas. Keep the creativity coming.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think your painting could benefit from some dry brushing and highlight perhaps.


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Dude did you make the those heads on the termies? Not the ones with the warjack heads but the first ones?'
Ordo


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=12&sort=20a&page=1

That's the link to the online store for maxmini, hwere go thte steam knight heads and old style turbine jumppacks.They have a lot of other cool stuff, too.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> I think your painting could benefit from some dry brushing and highlight perhaps.


Yeah, my painting could benefit from a lot more than that. Mainly beause I can't paint. I am no longer going to really paint any of my custom builds. I might slap some black on the filler, but why ruin what could be a rather good model with a paint job by yours truly. Maybe I can find someone who would be willing to paint them proper for me.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone can paint if they take the time to practice and get better. What you have here is the basis for a good army and the ability to do so. Thin your paints a bit more and take a couple more coats for a colour instead of trying to get it all on in one coat, add some edge highlights for now until you get comfortable with them, and clean up overspills. The clean up is so easy to do yet makes so much difference it is ridiculous. Keep at it and you will be able to paint sweet looking models in no time as you have the ability already from what I can see.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Wraithlord. those are very encouraging words.

I didn't have a crozius for the chaplain, so I am using an extra hammer to smite the heretics with.










And I added a flamer to the servo pack for the custom techmarine.


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the link Raven,and I like your ideas but yeah all ou need is a little patience and your paintin will come out great.My models suck sometimes,especialy when I start a new army but after two or three guys I have my paint job the way I want.So just keep at it,and strive to get better with each mini
Ordo


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Done some more work on the custom chaplain.










































I also have this model, but have no clue what the heck that triangular part is on the lower front of the mini.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

These are some tanks I am thinking of buying and mashing up to make some run down marine tanks. let me know what you think.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

This is the new chapter master WIP. PLEASE, please try to look past the gosh awful gloppy paint on it atm. Using a Chaos powerfist as the characters fluff will state he took it off a champion and now wears it as a trophy. The hammer is a new/different conversion for the Thundermaw hammer for the character.




























Also here are about 15 terminators from the Space Crusade game. Gonna put some basic color on them and use them as filler.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good so far mate, keep it up. Liking the amount of conversions so far too

Where did you get the wings from on the Chaplain?
I could see the Chapter master looking more Chaos-y than Imperial, so keep an eye on that. Other than that I think it will look sweet. Where is the Roman-looking helmet from?


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.ph...ort=20a&page=1
steam knight heads, and the grecian helmets are from the black lotus clan items on that site. Wanted soem skull tribe heads for chaplains. The wings are from a Reaper blister pack that came with a variety of feathered wings and the one mechanical pair.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't use the space crusade termis as filler. They are better than that. I love the old space crusade treminators and i am still looking for some to buy. I have space crusade marines, chaos marines, androids and dreads in my forces. Have a look at my project log and you will see a similar mix of models. Keep at it and do what you enjoy. 

Try the suggestions made by others and it will get easier and easier. Very cool selection of minis you have. 

You have the same philosophy as me. If you like it, get it and paint it and then fit it into your forces.

I like this thread and what you are doing. Rep for you when i am able.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

I have done a little more experimenting on my custom techmarine.




























Not too crazy about the clock gear on his torso, but it does not have to stay. Also, tok some time to paint a plasma gun for a marine.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Recieved another warjack in the mail today, as well as three warmachine character minis and some 40K and fantasy bits. Next job is another dreadnought, and chapter librarian.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's the beginings of my chapter librarian. I am currently waiting on a blister pack of familiars from 
http://myatomic.com/catalog/viewsku?sku=RPR+14041&q=rpr+14041 and the candles, books, and scrolls sprues from
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.p...ath=12&zenid=245364634f5f532b502194d7126804a0 
As usual, all feed back is appreciated. Also, redid the Chapter Master. Black armor with purple robes. Will post pics later.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Librarian is about finished. Will have an update later this week. Working on the familiar right now. Hate painting something that small. Yech!


----------

